# wine cabinet



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been working on a house re-building project. This wine cabinet is just a small part of the big project, but it was fun putting the framing nailer away for a bit and getting to use the brad nailer.....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sweet..... nice work. 
but are you going to show us the hidden hinges and secret entrance behind it to the dungeon? 

DM


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd have to kill you if I did....


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice! What wood did you use, and how's it finished?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i knew the bodies were down there.......

DM


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice!! on a side note, what kind of flooring? I like the color a lot.


----------



## robin303 (Dec 9, 2009)

When can we come over.  Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

itsdanf-
The wood is all unfinished clear redwood.

Jackie-
The floor is African Walnut (engineered).

Robin-
depends on how much wine you bring.....


----------



## Wildwr (Dec 28, 2009)

is there any Temperature regulating hook-ups for this cabinet


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

yes, it's in the space above the door and exhausts upward.


----------

